# Tabitha's Halloween giveaway CLUES



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2009)

Guess the dearly departed correctly and win a small flat rate box full of random supplies. I will list 2 clues daily to help uncover this person's identity.

Everyone may make 1 guess daily. Please post your guess to this thread. Please do not PM me any guesses. I want to keep the entire contest in public view. I think mods can play too. No one knows the answer but me.

Have fun!

Oct 10 am- British
Oct 10 pm- King's pardon 
Oct 11 am- Cross-dresser
Oct 11 pm- Military
Oct 12 am- (next clue would have been- Adam Ant)
Oct 12 pm- (next clue would have been- Jamaica)
Oct 13 am
Oct 13 pm
Oct 14 am
Oct 14 pm


----------



## Deda (Oct 10, 2009)

Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## TessC (Oct 10, 2009)

James Tyrrell


----------



## agriffin (Oct 10, 2009)

Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## agriffin (Oct 10, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Sir Francis Bacon



Hahahaha!! DARN GOOGLE!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2009)

I am smarter than that people 8) . I am googling all of my hints before I post them to see what comes up.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 10, 2009)

Sir Lawrence Olivier


----------



## kittywings (Oct 10, 2009)

lol, I was gonna say James Tyrell this morning, but I figured it was too easy...


----------



## Sibi (Oct 10, 2009)

Blackbeard?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## carebear (Oct 10, 2009)

Sandra Gregory


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2009)

Uhhhhhh.... Queen Elizabeth?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Oct 10, 2009)

Joan of Ark?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Deda (Oct 11, 2009)

Robert Overton


----------



## Rosey (Oct 11, 2009)

Joan of Arc was french 

Robin Hood is my guess


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 11, 2009)

Mary Bolyn


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 11, 2009)

Sir Francis Drake?


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 11, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Sir Francis Drake?



or Blackbeard the PIrate


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2009)

new clue posted


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 11, 2009)

James Mhor MacGrego


----------



## Sibi (Oct 11, 2009)

Henry VIII?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 11, 2009)

Shakespeare


----------



## carillon (Oct 11, 2009)

Boy George.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO!

I used to dress like Boy George when I was in high school :shock: .


----------



## Rosey (Oct 11, 2009)

Mary Read


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 11, 2009)

Anne Bonney


----------



## Twilitr (Oct 11, 2009)

Bahamian Governor Woodes Rogers


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 12, 2009)

Edward Hyde.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a really good guess earlier today that I started to post from my phone, but the friend I was waiting for (so we could beat the b-day girl to her surprise party) came up just as I was writing it... now I can't remember... ARGH!


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 12, 2009)

Bonnie Prince Charlie! Apologies to fellow Scots!


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 12, 2009)

Know its bad but Elton John popped in my head. Am never good at these things.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2009)

Mary Read (unknown – 1721) was an English pirate. She is chiefly remembered as one of only two women (her comrade, Anne Bonny, was the other) known to have been convicted of piracy during the early 18th century, at the height of the Golden Age 

Mary Read was illegitimately born in England, in the late 17th century, to the widow of a sea captain.

Read's mother began to disguise illegitimately born Mary as a boy after the death of Mary's older, legitimate brother (name unknown). This was done in order to continue to receive financial support from his paternal grandmother. The grandmother was apparently fooled, and Read and her mother lived on the inheritance. 

Still dressed as a boy, Read then found work as a footboy,  later on a ship and then in the British military

Read, in male disguise, proved herself through battle, but she fell in love with a Flemish soldier. When they married, she dressed as a woman for the first time in her life.

Upon her husband's early death, Read resumed male dress and military service in Holland. With peace, there was no room for advancement, so she quit and boarded a ship bound for the West Indies.

Read's ship was taken by pirates, who forced her to join them. She took the King's pardon c.1718-1719, and took a commission to privateer, until that ended with her joining the crew in mutiny. In 1720 she joined pirate John "Calico Jack" Rackham and his companion, the female pirate Anne Bonny.

Read remained dressed as a man at first. Nobody knew that Read was female until Bonny began to take a liking to Read thinking she was a handsome young fellow. That forced Read to reveal to Bonny that she was a woman. Rackham, who was Bonny's lover, became jealous of the intimacy between them and threatened to cut the throat of Bonny's new paramour. To prevent Read's death, Rackham was also let in on the secret. 

Read fell in love with one of the sea artists . The sea artist was due to fight a duel with an experienced pirate he had rubbed the wrong way. Read, knowing that her beloved stood no chance against him, started a quarrel with the pirate and challenged him to a duel that would take place before the pending duel with the forced man.

Read prevailed in the death match, and her lover showed up on time for his duel.

In October 1720, pirate hunter Captain Jonathan Barnet took Rackham's crew by surprise while they were hosting a rum party off the west coast of Jamaica. After a volley of fire left the pirate vessel disabled, Rackham's crew and their "guests" fled to the hold, leaving only the women and one other to fight Barnet's boarding party. Allegedly, Read angrily shot into the hold, killing one, wounding others when the men would not come up and fight with them. 

Barnet's crew eventually overcame the women. Rackham surrendered, requesting "quarter."[2]
Rackham and his crew were arrested and brought to trial in what is now known as Spanish Town, Jamaica, where they were sentenced to hang for acts of piracy.

Read and Bonny escaped the noose when they revealed they were both "quick with child" (known as "Pleading the belly"), so they received a temporary stay of execution. 

Read died in prison in April 1721, but there is no record of burial of her baby. Official documents state that Read died of fever associated with childbirth.


_Five Guns West
Composer(s): Adam Ant; Marco Pirroni
Performer(s): Adam & The Ants

Ladies can be captains and ladies can be chiefs
just like glorious Amazons, Ann Bonny, Mary Read
ladies can be captains and ladies can be chiefs
this stuff I'm talking buddy-bob
don't give me any grief
5 Guns West
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna take a whirl with a big tough girl
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna spend my life with a big tough wife
a woman's wrath hath no man, and this all men must fear
these were ladies from hell, carving crimson careers
ladies can be captains and ladies can be chiefs
this stuff I'm talking buddy-bob
don't give me any grief
5 Guns West
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna spend my day in a big tough way
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna take a whirl with a big tough girl
5 Guns West
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna spend my life with a big tough wife
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna take a whirl with a big tough girl
Im' a big tough man and my name is Stan
gonna take a ride with my big tough bride
I'm a big tough man with a big tough plan
gonna spend my day in a big tough way_


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 12, 2009)

So Rosey is the winner?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, Rosey got it, and in just 4 clues!


----------



## Rosey (Oct 12, 2009)

It was a fluke but the cross dresser thing was a huge clue!


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2009)

lol you are quite the trivia expert!  I wouldve never got that in a million clues probably lol


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 13, 2009)

Well done Rosey!


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats Rosey!


----------

